# Google schließt Flash-Lücke schneller als Adobe



## Newsfeed (17 März 2011)

Ein Update für Chrome enthält ein Flash-Player-Plug-in, in dem die bekannte Lücke bereits geschlossen ist.  Google reagiert damit erneut wesentlich schneller als andere Hersteller.

Weiterlesen...


----------

